# Youtube



## KLaw

What is the best way to post your vids to get the best results on youtube? By results - I am talking about seo for your website and / or lead generation. I know this is a pretty broad question but I am not sure I know the right / specific question to ask. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I would assume the tags you put on there will get picked up by search engines, also the title might too.


----------



## Workaholic

Once you put them on You Tube they are then You Tubes property right?


----------



## RCP

Ken said it best here.


----------



## RCP

Workaholic said:


> Once you put them on You Tube they are then You Tubes property right?


Well, you still "own" it, but it is up for grabs for redistribution. You can set it for private though.

From the TOS

For clarity, you retain all of your ownership rights in your Content. However, by submitting Content to YouTube, you hereby grant YouTube a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform the Content in connection with the Service and YouTube's (and its successors' and affiliates') business, including without limitation for promoting and redistributing part or all of the Service (and derivative works thereof) in any media formats and through any media channels. You also hereby grant each user of the Service a non-exclusive license to access your Content through the Service, and to use, reproduce, distribute, display and perform such Content as permitted through the functionality of the Service and under these Terms of Service. The above licenses granted by you in video Content you submit to the Service terminate within a commercially reasonable time after you remove or delete your videos from the Service. You understand and agree, however, that YouTube may retain, but not display, distribute, or perform, server copies of your videos that have been removed or deleted. The above licenses granted by you in user comments you submit are perpetual and irrevocable.


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> Ken said it best here.


Wow how did y'all find that so quick? It relates directly to the topic. Could y'all pull out the most relevant sections and copy paste them to this thread?


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Wow how did y'all find that so quick? It relates directly to the topic. Could y'all pull out the most relevant sections and copy paste them to this thread?


lol got to put in some work.


----------



## KLaw

ProWallGuy said:


> I would assume the tags you put on there will get picked up by search engines, also the title might too.


This is the feedback I was looking for. What the hell are tags? I guess I'l get with my website guys on Monday and see how to exploit this some more. Thanks for the feedback. Here is an example of what I have been putting in my titles and descriptions (I've done nothing with tags because I don't know what I should do with them)


----------



## NEPS.US

You might want to skip video's. :whistling2:


----------



## RCP

They do need a little work, I'd work on the video before the SEO. You might try animoto.


----------



## vermontpainter

Those are some awesome rooms.

Is Linda h. Westerville the customer? If so, you might want to change the name on the wmv file.


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> They do need a little work, I'd work on the video before the SEO. You might try animoto.


Thanks RCP. I agree the vids are a little crude. Appreciate the explanation and help. I have landed a few referrals by sending the youtube links to the clients. They, in turn, forward the link to some of their friends. I haven't landed a boat load of jobs by doing this but about 2 or 3. Just looking to capitalize on it. Thanks - again.


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> Is Linda h. Westerville the customer? If so, you might want to change the name on the wmv file.


No - Linda H. is the client. Westerville is the city. Do you still think I need to change the file? Thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter

KLaw said:


> No - Linda H. is the client. Westerville is the city. Do you still think I need to change the file? Thanks.


Yes. And perhaps the photography. Both the actual photography and the homes you chose to showcase. 

(that's not your house is it?)


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> Yes. And perhaps the photography. Both the actual photography and the homes you chose to showcase.
> 
> (that's not your house is it?)


Dude: Not show casing at all. My house? Are you crazy - those are NE Patriots colors. I'm a die hard steeler's fan. Those colors are not permitted in my home!


----------



## vermontpainter

Oh. What about the complimentary patriots fatheads you were going to give them? I know you do a lot of high end work so I was surprised to see you feature that one. If that's typical of the type of house you work in and the type of job you do, stick with it. The photography is definitely not doing it justice though.


----------



## NEPS.US

Where is Bill when you need him for some photo help?


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> Oh. *What about the complimentary patriots fatheads you were going to give them?* I know you do a lot of high end work so I was surprised to see you *feature* that one. If that's typical of the type of house you work in and the type of job you do, stick with it. *The photography is definitely not doing it justice though.*


*What about the complimentary patriots fatheads you were going to give them?*

I haven't given up on this - yet. I still think that this could be a nice niche (we specialize in sports rooms). Will continue to work on that game plan. 

*feature*

Again, this is not a job that I am "featuring". It's more about giving the client an opportunity to share our work with their friends and increase our seo.

*The photography is definitely not doing it justice though*

Agree

:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter

You specialize in sports rooms?


----------



## KLaw

No. But I think this could be an area that we could promote in the future.


----------



## Workaholic

KLaw said:


> I still think that this could be a nice niche (we specialize in sports rooms).


You should put that on your website with images to draw the clients better.


----------



## Workaholic

KLaw said:


> No. But I think this could be an area that we could promote in the future.


oh, I see.


----------



## vermontpainter

KLaw said:


> *What about the complimentary patriots fatheads you were going to give them?*
> 
> (we specialize in sports rooms).
> 
> :jester:


This gave me the impression that you specialize in sports rooms.


----------



## NEPS.US

Can you use stock photo's on a youtube video? Is that legal?


----------



## vermontpainter

keV

Are you wishy washy with customers too?


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Can you use stock photo's on a youtube video? Is that legal?


I think they only allow it if your website is loaded with them too.


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> This gave me the impression that you specialize in sports rooms.


Sorry for the confusion. My intent was to say that that would be our niche. That's why I put it in parentasise (sp?)


----------



## NEPS.US

How are those Patriot's colors? I dont get it.:blink:


----------



## RCP

Workaholic said:


> You should put that on your website with images to draw the clients better.


That would be a great Niche! You could use those big sticker things, Fatboys? I have seen them on tv. You could have a page showing all the team colors.


----------



## KLaw

Workaholic said:


> You should put that on your website with images to draw the clients better.


I will once we get a few more under our belts. Not there - yet.


----------



## vermontpainter

Do a few more sports rooms on the friends and family circuit before pulling the trigger on specialization. Jmho


----------



## RCP

KLaw said:


> No - Linda H. is the client. Westerville is the city. Do you still think I need to change the file? Thanks.


I would, you never when a customer would feel uncomfortable seeing their name on the internet. I try and use the street name on my projects.


----------



## KLaw

NEPS.US said:


> How are those Patriot's colors? I dont get it.:blink:


Good question. But they had some pillows and bedspreads with patriot red on them and wanted us to match them. So we did.


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Do a few more sports rooms on the friends and family circuit before pulling the trigger on specialization. Jmho


There is a guy in my marketing group that does high end basement finishing, he said his busiest week for calls is the week after Superbowl.


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> That would be a great Niche! You could use those big sticker things, Fatboys? I have seen them on tv. You could have a page showing all the team colors.


I think I know what you are talking about



KLaw said:


> I will once we get a few more under our belts. Not there - yet.


Sounds like a good niche for sure if you start doing many of them. I have seen some sweet team themed rooms. I have never done one but something to think about as we may not have professional teams but have lots of college fans in this area.


----------



## NEPS.US

THere is another guy here that did a pretty good Patriot's theme room. Now who was that................?


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> I would, you never when a customer would feel uncomfortable seeing their name on the internet. I try and use the street name on my projects.


I hear you but how does Linda H. call anybody out?


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> How are those Patriot's colors? I dont get it.:blink:


I was thinking the same thing because of that blue


vermontpainter said:


> Do a few more sports rooms on the friends and family circuit before pulling the trigger on specialization. Jmho


Now that was funny right there.


----------



## vermontpainter

KLaw said:


> I hear you but how does Linda H. call anybody out?


I bet if Daniel tambasco had 20 minutes he could tell you more than you would ever want to know about Linda h. In Westerville.


----------



## KLaw

Workaholic said:


> I think I know what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good niche for sure if you start doing many of them. I have seen some sweet team themed rooms. I have never done one but something to think about as we may not have professional teams but have lots of college fans in this area.


 
Dude - I gotta think an Alabama tide "man cave" would do extremely well in your area. Right?


----------



## RCP

KLaw said:


> Thanks RCP. I agree the vids are a little crude. Appreciate the explanation and help. I have landed a few referrals by sending the youtube links to the clients. They, in turn, forward the link to some of their friends. I haven't landed a boat load of jobs by doing this but about 2 or 3. Just looking to capitalize on it. Thanks - again.


I would not want someone putting my name and pictures of my house without my permission, is all I'm saying.


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> I would not want someone putting my name and pictures of my house without my permission, is all I'm saying.


That's the part I don't get. Why not just send the wmv to the customer rather than posting it on yt? The dude already has killer seo.


----------



## Workaholic

KLaw said:


> Dude - I gotta think an Alabama tide "man cave" would do extremely well in your area. Right?


Roll Tide is big here. I just have never done one. Makes me think I am missing out.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> THere is another guy here that did a pretty good Patriot's theme room. Now who was that................?


If I remember right, it had red, blue and silver/gray pinstripes, and a fathead on the wall, and a similar themed ceiling fan/light. I don't remember who did that. It was 4-5 years ago.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Roll Tide is big here. I just have never done one. Makes me think I am missing out.


(keV specializes in specialty rooms, so you have come to the right thread)


----------



## RCP

Aha! Fathead! That's it, thanks, you are so helpful!

I remember that room, wish timhag was here!


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> I bet if Daniel tambasco had 20 minutes he could tell you more than you would ever want to know about Linda h. In Westerville.




It was a small job for her son and they loved it. I am not bragging at all. Let's stay on topic. How can each one of our jobs parlay into more jobs using youtube? That was the original topic. Thanks to those that have provided feedback.

If you want to play your usual games - then keep bumpin your gums. However, if you want to share some good insight on how something like this small job could parlay into more biz - then please share what has worked for you. Thanks.


----------



## NEPS.US

NEPS.US said:


> THere is another guy here that did a pretty good Patriot's theme room. Now who was that................?


...........................


----------



## vermontpainter

KLaw said:


> It was a small job for her son and they loved it. I am not bragging at all. Let's stay on topic. How can each one of our jobs parlay into more jobs using youtube? That was the original topic. Thanks to those that have provided feedback.
> 
> If you want to play your usual games - then keep bumpin your gums. However, if you want to share some good insight on how something like this small job could parlay into more biz - then please share what has worked for you. Thanks.


keV

With whatever amount of respect is due, I don't think that job will win you a lot of work. I recommend pulling it off YouTube and putting up some of your custom homes. Those are the customers you want, right?


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> I would not want someone putting my name and pictures of my house without my permission, is all I'm saying.


I agree. I always get their permission. They love the idea to show off their home improvement. Freakin social media - go figure.


----------



## RCP

Kev, instead of trying everything to focus on getting more leads, maybe focus on branding and marketing you company in more targeted manner.
I make videos all the time, but I like playing with technology and experimenting.
I have never received a lead from a video, but I do use them to show the type of work we do.
Look at this picture of my video rankingss, the video I made today is already indexed, so the SEO is a good thing to have, but you can't rely on it for leads.


----------



## NEPS.US

All this social media stuff is cooky.


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> Kev, instead of trying everything to focus on getting more leads, maybe focus on branding and marketing you company in more targeted manner.
> I make videos all the time, but I like playing with technology and experimenting.
> I have never received a lead from a video, but I do use them to show the type of work we do.
> Look at this picture of my video rankingss, the video I made today is already indexed, so the SEO is a good thing to have, but you can't rely on it for leads.


You are awesome. Thank you for sharing. I seriously appreciate it. Thanks!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter

It would be so cool if the thread ended here.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> If I remember right, it had red, blue and silver/gray pinstripes, and a fathead on the wall, and a similar themed ceiling fan/light. I don't remember who did that. It was 4-5 years ago.


http://www.painttalk.com/f24/crazy-*******-client-wants-stripes-3717/ here is something similar.


----------



## KLaw

Question: 

I just checked youtube and I have 10+ hits on the vid I posted on here (it was at 1 view when I posted). Does the fact that we got more views help my seo or website? Thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f24/crazy-*******-client-wants-stripes-3717/ here is something similar.


But not as good.

Whatever happened to dincao?


----------



## vermontpainter

KLaw said:


> Question:
> 
> I just checked youtube and I have 10+ hits on the vid I posted on here (it was at 1 view when I posted). Does the fact that we got more views help my seo or website? Thanks.


Other way around keV. Seo drives up the hits. :blink:


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> Other way around keV. Seo drives up the hits. :blink:


Can you be provide more details??


----------



## vermontpainter

KLaw said:


> Can you be provide more details??


You didn't by any chance read the link chris posted for you on page one of this thread, did you? 

Are you really this way, is it an act, or does drinking bring it out?


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> You didn't by any chance read the link chris posted for you on page one of this thread, did you?
> 
> Are you really this way, is it an act, or does drinking bring it out?


Dude - you need to run for office. Everytime I ask a question - you dance around the answer. It was a simple question about clarification. I'm gonna let this go cuz your opinion is - well... kinda blowhardish. Write another article that helps your self-esteem. I wish the best for you - dude.


----------



## vermontpainter

Remember when you set up your facebook business page and had your brother pretend to be a customer and write on the page? That was awesome.


----------



## RCP

Both of you knock it off!

The number of your video views means little. Now if you were to post it to Facebook, or a blog, or tweet it, there would be some SEO benefit. 
But again, SEO means nothing if it is not getting the target customers in your area to your website and converting those to leads.


----------



## vermontpainter

Can you break that down?


----------



## vermontpainter

Sorry Chris, was just searching social media and stumbled on that thread about when keV did facebook. He did confess, which was admirable.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Man, you want post or not? 
Hello, hello, helloooo


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> Both of you knock it off!
> 
> The number of your video views means little. Now if you were to post it to Facebook, or a blog, or tweet it, there would be some SEO benefit.
> But again, SEO means nothing if it is not getting the target customers in your area to your website and converting those to leads.


 
Again - thanks for your input. I appreciate it. You are right - I am not going to entertain these little games. It does nothing to build my biz. Thanks for the reminder. Stay cool and hope biz is well for y'all.


----------



## RCP

ewingpainting.net said:


> Man, you want post or not?
> Hello, hello, helloooo


Johnpaint is going to be mad he missed it!


----------



## RCP

KLaw said:


> Again - thanks for your input. I appreciate it. You are right - I am not going to entertain these little games. It does nothing to build my biz. Thanks for the reminder. Stay cool and hope biz is well for y'all.


Well, I wouldn't say they are little games, and done right, in the right business, they can benefit. If you find that your customers love sharing the work, use Facebook to capitalize on that.


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> Well, I wouldn't say they are *little games*, and done right, in the right business, they can benefit. If you find that your customers love sharing the work, use Facebook to capitalize on that.


I was talking about the useless banter between me and the verm man.

Any advantages to using the embedding feature on youtube? Thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter

Hold up yo, I think I just saw a pig fly by. Did keV just ask Chrissy the biased and sold out mod for MORE advice? Can she ever do enough for you with no reciprocation? (ever wonder if she's sending you down the wrong path?)


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> Hold up yo, I think I just saw a pig fly by. Did keV just ask Chrissy the biased and sold out mod for MORE advice? Can she ever do enough for you with no reciprocation? (ever wonder if she's sending you down the wring path?)


She is biased (who on this freakin site isn't?) but I never considered her a sell out. Your words not mine. She gave me some great advice last night.


----------



## vermontpainter

Yes, she did.


----------



## RCP

KLaw said:


> I was talking about the useless banter between me and the verm man.
> 
> Any advantages to using the embedding feature on youtube? Thanks.


Not sure what you mean.
You mean embed on your site? Well, that is part of creating content on your site.


----------



## aaron61

RCP said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> You mean embed on your site? Well, that is part of creating content on your site.


Wouldn't it be easier just to do all the research and post any and all videos to his site for him.


----------



## vermontpainter

I think instead of hiring an estimator, kevvie should hire a Chris.


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> You mean embed on your site? Well, that is part of creating content on your site.


In the edit mode on youtube there is an embedding function. Just wondering what that function does. BTW, check out some of my other vids. Thanks to you I tagged them correctly and I've seen instant results. Feel free to copy my tags (there is a lot of them). Thanks for the help.


----------



## vermontpainter

Chris

You should copy kevs tags. They are excellent and innovative.


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> Chris
> 
> You should copy kevs tags. They are excellent and innovative.


Man - you should just let it go. Why are you so intent on fckn with me? Just let it go. I'm sure you got better things to do with your time - right? Good lord - it's fun every know and then but lately you have been replying to every single post of mine - or so it seems. I guess if it is entertaining to you then keep doing it. I suspect it is something else though. JMO. Roll on...


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to do all the research and post any and all videos to his site for him.


Why do you even care?


----------



## vermontpainter

keV

..............


----------



## RCP

Come on guys, you are making it hard for me to play the good little mod!

Kev, the embed is just a button to copy the code so you can embed/dislpay the video on your website.


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> Come on guys, you are making it hard for me to play the good little mod!
> 
> Kev, the embed is just a button to copy the code so you can embed/dislpay the video on your website.


Thanks. So, are you saying by embedding it to my site others will see it on our site and be able to click to follow? Sorry if my questions seem elementary but I am pretty ignorant when it comes to this stuff. 

Please feel free to delete all of this other bs and maybe some others might chime in. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## RCP

KLaw said:


> Thanks. So, are you saying by embedding it to my site others will see it on our site and be able to click to follow? Sorry if my questions seem elementary but I am pretty ignorant when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> Please feel free to delete all of this other bs and maybe some others might chime in. Again, thanks for the help.


Think never ending circle, customer goes to your site, sees a video, clicks on the video to go your Youtube Channel and can subscribe to all your videos (including your personal ones), sees another a video, goes to your blog, goes back to your website. All the while seeing content. They can also share your videos by liking them, and they show up on Facebook to their friends, and on an on.


----------



## SamTHorn

Workaholic said:


> Once you put them on You Tube they are then You Tubes property right?



Pretty much. I'm not to sure about the copyright factor though..


----------

